# New to live plants!



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi! I've had my betta for about a week now in a small 1.7 gallon tank with some plastic plants and a squidward house to hide in. I'm heading to college this year and I want to get a 5 or 10 gallon aquarium for my dorm. Can anyone give me advice on what to use as substrate, types of plants, filters and lights? Like I said I'm a college student so I'm on a tight budget! Thank you for all the help!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oooh, yay!

First off -- Size of tank. Get whatever your dorm allows. 10G is better, but 5G is okay, too

Substrate --- What do you like? Sand? That's usually the chosen substrate (what I use), but there are also NPT's -- using real dirt. <3 I don't have these, so I can spectulate further. Gravel usually isn't recommended.

Filter, most people use either AquaClear (get the size relevant to your tank) or Aqueon QuietFlow.

Light -- Most people use a combo of a Finnex product + a glass canopy. <3 I'm getting the Finnex Stingray for my 10's, but some people like the FugeRay Planted+.

Plants... Anubias are probably the hardest to kill, but I love any different Sword Plant (Argentine, Amazon, Ozelot, Melon, Flame) along with Marimo Moss Balls, Java Moss/Java Fern. If you have higher light (FugeRay and higher models) You can do Anarchis, Cacomba, Hornwort, and multiple others. I like Jungle Val, too, but it gets big quick. For floaters, Salvinna Minima, Frogbit, and Giant Duckweed. <3

Good luck!


----------



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Oooh, yay!
> 
> First off -- Size of tank. Get whatever your dorm allows. 10G is better, but 5G is okay, too
> 
> ...


Thank you! Do you have any reccomendations on where to buy from? Would amazon be a good place to buy a filter and light or would going to a Petco be better? What about plants and substrate? I plan to go to Petco for the $1/gallon sale for an aquarium!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Amazon doesn't carry Finnex products. ;3 Get a 10 at the $1/g sale, then get whichever Finnex you want in 20". I use the QuietFlow, so that is what I would get, but you can get either. Get the 10 version of either, and a heater of your choice. Then search "aquarium plant package". You can get whichever size you want. Oh--- don't forget a thermometer!

All of the above off Amazon lol.

ETA: Plants from JDAquatics (Fourm member) or Aquariumplantscentral.  Substrate can be bought at Petco, if you choose sand.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi there! I have been going to college for three years now and would like to suggest potted plants. They have made a world of difference when it came to moving my stuff around on breaks!

-less cleaning & easy cleaning (you won't believe how easy it is to clean!!)
-can rearrange plants anytime by moving pots
-unique look
-I have found almost every plant can be potted
-no mess with gravel/sand/dirt when it comes to moving your tank
-fun for fish to swim in-between pots
-when it's time to move, take each pot and tie it in a plastic shopping bag, empty tank, and pack into car! no heavy lifting! with traditional planted tanks you lower the water and leave all the plants/substrate in and have to carry it.

The only plants I don't pot are anubias and java fern, I attach those to wood.

this is my 20 long I take with me to school and back every break:










What plants for what size I personally recommend for you based on experience:

Easy-Intermediate-Difficult

SMALL POTS
-small crypts/i&d
-chain swords/e
-banana lilies/e
-rosette dwarf sword/e
-water sprite/e

MEDIUM POTS
-small swords/e&i
-dwarf red lily/e
-banana lilies, chain swords, water sprite
-wisteria/e
-larger crypts/i&d

LARGE POTS
-amazon sword/e
-argentine swords/e
-ozelot/e
(two below NOT for anything less than 20 gallons)
-tiger lily/i
-madagascar lace & aponogetons/d

TIED TO DRIFTWOOD
-anubias/e
-java fern, windelov fern/e
-bucephalia/i
-pellia/e&i

FREE FLOATING
-marimo moss balls/e
-java moss/e
-pellia

FLOATERS
-duckweed/e
-salvinia minima/e
-dwarf water lettuce/e
-frogbit/e
-red root floaters/e
-azolla/e (<<<HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!)


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

amazon DOES carry finnex I was just on there today looking for a planted plus 24/7 for my ten gallon. I got one off of there for my 2o long on Christmas. Very reasonable prices, too!

edit: you can find really cheap plants on ebay, too! But, I highly recommend Bama Plants, I got my order and their selection and prices are spectacular


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello fellow college student with a tight budget! 

Amazon is your friend. Your best friend. It's the best for filters, light, meds, fertilizers. You have options with your tank depending on the lighting and plants you want. There's often good prices at Petco, PetSmart, and Walmart on tank kits. Walmart also has just the tank for pretty cheap. A family member said there's 10 gallon tanks for $10 right now.

Aquabid and eBay are good for plants if you don't have a trustworthy store nearby. 

I would figure out your budget first, then shop around on the products. It may. It be possible to get the best of everything if your budget is small to begin with, but you can always save up to upgrade later.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

^^ great post. you can start with easy, realtively cheap plants and slowly add something new every once in a while. college student proof plants include anything with "java" in the name, moss balls, anubias, and swords.

Be careful when buying plant tubes at petco, not all of them are fully aquatic plants. Stay away from all ferns except java and windelov fern.

Noaquatics sold as aquatics:

-asian water fern
-peacock fern
-waffle plant
-bamboo (leaves must be ABOVE water)
-umbrella plant
-green dracaena
-hair/mondo grass
-aquatic/borneo fern, etc


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh and Amazon does carry Finnex products. I recently bought my Finnex FugeRay Planted+ off Amazon. They also carry the Stingray, the 24/7, and other varieties.


----------



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> Hi there! I have been going to college for three years now and would like to suggest potted plants. They have made a world of difference when it came to moving my stuff around on breaks!
> 
> -less cleaning & easy cleaning (you won't believe how easy it is to clean!!)
> -can rearrange plants anytime by moving pots
> ...


I really like this idea! I was wondering how I was going to take all the plants on a 2 hour trip! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

n.p.

btw, totally butchered the buce's full name, it's actually "bucephalandra", if you were looking into getting some.


----------



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Oooh, yay!
> 
> First off -- Size of tank. Get whatever your dorm allows. 10G is better, but 5G is okay, too
> 
> ...


For sand, would I have to get a specific type of sand or is playground sand okay?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> amazon DOES carry finnex I was just on there today looking for a planted plus 24/7 for my ten gallon. I got one off of there for my 2o long on Christmas. Very reasonable prices, too!
> 
> edit: you can find really cheap plants on ebay, too! But, I highly recommend Bama Plants, I got my order and their selection and prices are spectacular




LOL I meant PetCo. Oops, my bad!


ETA: I'd probably get Aquarium-specific sand, though I know some types of other sands are okay.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have heard horror stories of snail population explosions from play sand. Stick with aquarium-specific sand.


----------



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> I have heard horror stories of snail population explosions from play sand. Stick with aquarium-specific sand.


Thanks! I heard Petco's sale on substrate, plants and accessories starts July 8th... I may wait until then to buy!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Another college student piping in. I would second the potted plants. I got my first live plants (besides floaters) a couple weeks ago and put them in pots. Also, for tank size I would recommend a 5.5 with a glass lid. I got my lid off Drs. Foster and Smith for $10. You can get a filter (like the Azoo Palm) there cheaply also. I have a National Geographic clip on light that I love. It won't fit on the standard 5.5 rim, but I just have it sitting on the glass lid. It is strong enough to grow plants in a 5.5.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PetCo is having a sale on their CaribSea line. I have Tahitian Moon in all of my tanks. The description reads "gravel" but it isn't; it's sand.
CaribSea Instant Aquarium Tahitian Moon Gravel | Petco Store

AquaVibrant is the Finnex store. Most, but not all, of their lights are cheaper than anywhere else. This is the light I have on all of my tanks. When I asked they discouraged the Planted+ because I have low-to-medium light plants which, given the depth of my 10 gallon, are only 10" from the light. 
Finnex Stingray LED Fixture: 20 Inch

I run two of these filters in my 10. Never buy a filter for the gallons you have; always buy one size or more larger. Ten gallon filters usually say "up to 10 gallons." Depending on stocking, that may not be enough so bigger is better ... and safer. I run two because that way I always have a cycled filter should I set up another tank or should one filter conk out. Turn the spray bar to the tank wall and you have instant baffle but still have current which is good. These filters are quite small. I use one size or the other in all of my tanks.
Aquarium Internal Filter IF-202


----------



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> Hi there! I have been going to college for three years now and would like to suggest potted plants. They have made a world of difference when it came to moving my stuff around on breaks!
> 
> -less cleaning & easy cleaning (you won't believe how easy it is to clean!!)
> -can rearrange plants anytime by moving pots
> ...


About how much did this set-up cost?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

like...everything?????

*stares vacantly into the distance*

*whispers, "too much"*

specify everything or # of plants, plant, etc.


----------



## jackh17 (Jun 23, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> like...everything?????
> 
> *stares vacantly into the distance*
> 
> ...


Hahaha for the pots and plants... just a ballpark figure


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh, jeez. Okay, maybe this will be a wake up call for me. In one year:

Tank, filters, heater, cover, lighting, etc.-$160
Pots-free, I stole them from the garage and orchids.-$10 for all, maybe
Mopani wood & anubias-$60
Swords-$50
Floating plants(a lot)-$60
Smaller plants-$100
bulbs/bananas-$25
marimos-$25
organic cactus soil, sand, gravel for pots-$40
DIY root tabs- $40
Water Treaters/Plant Ferts-$140
Adult snails-$20
tweezers, buckets, bottles, vacuum, etc.-$50
electricity & water- a lot
I also included cost of all my plants that died once I was figuring things out. I suck at guessing but some of these are probably smaller or larger guesstimates than actuality. I am probably more than a grand in hole. And this is one tank. And I did not include how much all my fish and other critters cost.

Shop smart, compare prices, ask for discounts, rob a bank, sell your surplus, wait for sales--do anything that you think will save you some dough, cause this **** ain't cheap.


----------

